# thermostat for heat panel question



## Loohan (Jan 10, 2020)

I've been considering radiant heat panels. The manufacturer recommends special fancy thermostats for them. Aside from the fact that these 'stats are expensive, i have some concern they may generate dirty electricity.
Do people find these heat panels work well with regular thermostats?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm got my thermostats off eBay for 20 bucks and they work fine with the heat panel.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2020)

I just bought three of these at chewy.com:

https://www.chewy.com/zilla-terrarium-heat-habitat-lighting/dp/129057

I bought them for using with the CHE

The only thing I don't like about them: While they have a dial that points to the actual numbered temperature you want (eg: 75F), there is no read-out that tells you what the temperature actually is.


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 10, 2020)

Loohan said:


> I've been considering radiant heat panels. The manufacturer recommends special fancy thermostats for them. Aside from the fact that these 'stats are expensive, i have some concern they may generate dirty electricity.
> Do people find these heat panels work well with regular thermostats?


Yes, any thermostat will work with a heat panel. A thermostat draws practically no power itself. The LED display it has draws less than 1Kw. The power of your heat source is the only power you are really consuming. A less expensive thermostat is most always a simple on/off relay. So when on, a 100 watt CHE or 100 watt RHP will draw the same amount of energy. A more expensive proportional thermostat operates on a "dimming type" way. The closer you are to the actual set point of your thermostat, only a portion of the power is used. The farther the temp drops below the set point, then 100% power (or the full 100 watts) is being used. Either way it requires the same amount of energy to maintain the temperature. An on/off thermostat may cause the enclosure to bounce 2°-3° up and down around your set point while a proportional thermostat will maintain the temperature within 1/2° or less variance. I use on/off for all my enclosures. I use proportional for my incubators as I want very exact temperatures for my studies.


----------



## Loohan (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Ukgoffer (Jan 12, 2020)

A related comment - I found heat mats that are used to start seeds a cheaper alternative than ones sold to the per trade. A hydroponics supply store can be a good source. I was even able to find one that could be used under an acrylic tank. The inside enclosure for my cherry was an old acrylic 200 gal aquarium. I put the pad under the tank at one end where I also had a basking lamp. Worked great.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2020)

I have used those in the past. They work ok for heating up the substrate in a certain area, however, the Radiant Heat Panel is a whole other animal. It has to do more with the ambient temperature of the enclosure, not just the substrate under which it is sitting.


----------



## Gijoux (Jan 12, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Yes, any thermostat will work with a heat panel. A thermostat draws practically no power itself. The LED display it has draws less than 1Kw. The power of your heat source is the only power you are really consuming. A less expensive thermostat is most always a simple on/off relay. So when on, a 100 watt CHE or 100 watt RHP will draw the same amount of energy. A more expensive proportional thermostat operates on a "dimming type" way. The closer you are to the actual set point of your thermostat, only a portion of the power is used. The farther the temp drops below the set point, then 100% power (or the full 100 watts) is being used. Either way it requires the same amount of energy to maintain the temperature. An on/off thermostat may cause the enclosure to bounce 2°-3° up and down around your set point while a proportional thermostat will maintain the temperature within 1/2° or less variance. I use on/off for all my enclosures. I use proportional for my incubators as I want very exact temperatures for my studies.


Very nice explanation. I have been told by Reptile Basics, the Pro-Heat people as well as the Kane Mat people that a Proportional type Thermostat is actually much better for all their heating equipment. That the on/off thermostats can reduce the life of the various heating elements.


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2020)

Ukgoffer said:


> A related comment - I found heat mats that are used to start seeds a cheaper alternative than ones sold to the per trade. A hydroponics supply store can be a good source. I was even able to find one that could be used under an acrylic tank. The inside enclosure for my cherry was an old acrylic 200 gal aquarium. I put the pad under the tank at one end where I also had a basking lamp. Worked great.


Under tank heating should never be used for turtles or tortoises in indoor enclosure. Kane mats for large outdoor tortoises are okay, but smaller indoor tortoises should get their heat from above. RHPs are totally different than heat meats. They project heat in a totally different manner.


----------



## Loohan (Jan 13, 2020)

Gijoux said:


> Very nice explanation. I have been told by Reptile Basics, the Pro-Heat people as well as the Kane Mat people that a Proportional type Thermostat is actually much better for all their heating equipment. That the on/off thermostats can reduce the life of the various heating elements.



I would be curious if other users have had an issue with early failure.


----------

